# Kuwait City



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

Here's a couple shots from Kuwait City.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Are you shooting with the kit lens?


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

Sure was.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice night shots


----------

